# Bauer Crab Recipe



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Man that is a oldie. One I remember Will stacked wool pieces with legs in between. Google will know


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be home tomorrow. Look in one of the books I have see if recipe in one. Lots of other crab patterns that work.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

The contraband crab is a great alternative to the Bauer crab










I tied some for a few guys that were going to Belize and they caught permit on them. It's easier to tie and the scotch brite pad is more durable than wool. The square rubber legs of a bauer crab have great action but rubber gets eaten up quick in the salt and heat.

The advantage the Bauer crab has over the contraband crab though is if you tie it with wool it will sink faster than the contraband crabs which from all accounts is key in getting a permit to eat. I'd be interested in seeing how a flexo crab does down there due to the sink rate. 










What are you primarily going after in Belize? Permit, bonefish, snook, tarpon, all of the above? I personally haven't fished Belize but have tied for several guys who have a lot of experience there.

For bonefish flies, they tend to like pretty standard small bonefish patterns like crazy charlies. The bonefish there get a lot of pressure so they short strike flies with long tails or wings. No. 6 or 8 crazy charlies, christmas island specials or sliders will all work. Natural tans, greys, olives and pinks with a little yellow or orange accents seem to be the ticket. Try and match the bottom you're fishing over. Below are some pretty standard bonefish flies for there, specifically the ones on the left. Notice the wing doesn't extend much past the hook. Only thing I'd add is toss in some with no weight in the event you're fishing crazy shallow.










Guides in southern Belize seem to really like the Bauer crab, but again the contraband crab is a good alternative as well as Merkins. Squimps have also seen some success down there.

Snook don't seem to be picky. Baitfish patterns that'll push some water if you're fishing some of the brackish areas that are stained.

Tarpon are tricky there. They also get a lot of pressure so they can be finicky. Yellow and small/ sparse seems to be a trend from the requests I get for flies.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

rakeel said:


> What are you primarily going after in Belize? Permit, bonefish, snook, tarpon, all of the above? I personally haven't fished Belize but have tied for several guys who have a lot of experience there.
> 
> Guides in southern Belize seem to really like the Bauer crab, but again the contraband crab is a good alternative as well as Merkins.


Heading down looking for permit. The guide said, "permit only!" Haha.

I have a few contraband crabs on the way and have been tying merkin variations. I'm wondering where I can find the lamb's wool. It's not coming up on the regular tying materials site I go to.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Check hareline's site. Old Florida. I sure do miss Kauffmann's. Lamb is just a baby sheep.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

While you guys are here talkin about it, I'm heading south to the islands this weekend and then over to the western caribbean side where they habla espanol... for 10 days, and all DIY! Hopefully I'll get lost! Lol 

Trying to get out of this cold 50-60 degree Florida winter weather and go soak up some warm sun while I fish for bones, perms and whatever else will eat a fly (hey, I'm not prejudice! Lol) 

I got crabs crawlin outta my fly box (see lower left)! 










See ya!

Ted


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Backwater said:


> While you guys are here talkin about it, I'm heading south to the islands this weekend and then over to the western caribbean side where they habla espanol... for 10 days, and all DIY! Hopefully I'll get lost! Lol
> 
> Trying to get out of this cold 50-60 degree Florida winter weather and go soak up some warm sun while I fish for bones, perms and whatever else will eat a fly (hey, I'm not prejudice! Lol)
> 
> ...



Nice! Mexico? Cuba? Elsewhere?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Caymen Islands, then Mexico and puddle jumping to Belize.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Caymen Islands, then Mexico and puddle jumping to Belize.



That will be a blast. I love fishing in Mexico.


----------

